# Top 10 Greatest Firearms in History



## desiman

While I am not a gun owner, I still find it interesting that guns remain today the most common weapon used by military and civilians alike. During their long history, no one has come up with a suitable and as-popular alternative (such as a ray gun). This list looks at ten of the greatest firearms in history  and in the bonus section poses a question.


*10 
MG-42*




Hitlers Buzzsaw, invented in 1942, is infamous around the world as the weapon used at Omaha Beach to mow Americans down, but it was used in Russia to much more brutal effect. It fired 1,200 rounds of 8mm rifle ammunition per minute, which is sufficient to cut a man in half. It was air-cooled, and could melt its barrel if fired non-stop for 5 minutes.

Thats why the Germans had several barrel at hand, and could change to a new one in only 60 seconds.


*9 
Glock Handgun*



The Glock is the ultimate in modern reliability. You can pour sand down the barrel and it will shoot. It will shoot underwater. It is commonly used in 9mm, but is chambered for .40 Sig and .45 ACP among others. It is the standard law enforcement sidearm today and will continue to be for a long time. It almost never jams, is waterproof, mostly plastic.


*8 
.303 Lee-Enfield*



The British equivalent of the German Mauser has one trump on it, a 10 round magazine, compared to 8. The British adopted it into the army in 1895 and used it exclusively until 1957. Soldiers were drilled until they could perform the mad minute, firing 30 rounds in 60 seconds and hitting 30 targets. This required reloading twice, and working the bolt back and forth in less than half a second.

The rifle is accurate to 1,000 yards with open sights, and served in India (notoriously used against unarmed civilians), the Boer War, both World Wars, and many others.


*7 
.50 M2HB Ma Deuce BMG*



The Browning Machine Gun is chambered for the most awe-inspiring shoulder-fired cartridge to date. It is designed with one thing in mind: power tends to corrupt; absolute power is kinda sweet. The 800 grain powder load has 14,895 foot-pounds of energy at the muzzle, which is enough to put a full metal jacketed round through three approaching vehicles. It has shot down helicopters with one round.

Now imagine a belt-fed machine gun spewing a curtain of these rounds at you at 1,200 rounds per minute. Special Sabot rounds can go clean through tanks.


*6 
Smith and Wesson Model 29 .44 Magnum Revolver*



Made famous by Dirty Harry in 1971, it was invented in 1955, and is still thought of as one of the most powerful handguns in the world, though it has been eclipsed by the .500 magnum, the Desert Eagle .50 AE, the .454 Casull and a few others.

But what those other hand cannons lack is controlability and comparatively low cost. The .44 Magnum will still run you at least $800 new, which is a lot for a revolver, but very cheap compared to other magnums. You will not break your wrist shooting it, and yet it can drop Cape Buffaloes and Polar Bears. If I may be afforded one bad joke, it will make your day. Provided that you feel lucky. Punk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*5 
The Mauser Model 1893 Bolt Action Rifle*



The bolt action had been kicking around since at least 1824, when Paul Mauser and Co. patented the 1893 version in 7mm. It has become the benchmark, on which all bolt action rifles are based, and against which all are compared. There are three primary bolt action systems: the Lee-Enfield, the Mauser, and the Mosin-Nagant.

Of the three, the Mauser system is by far the most widespread, the most reliable, and the most battle-proven rifle mechanism the world has ever seen. The 1893 Mauser was the first, and original models still operate perfectly.


*4 
Colt Single Action Army Revolver*



The icon of the Old West, the Colt .45 revolver was invented in 1873 and immediately caught on as extraordinarily accurate at close range, compared to the ball and cap conversions popular at the time. Its caliber was sufficient to flip a charging man backward off his feet. It can be used today to hunt deer and black bears. The larger powder loads can take down grizzly bears.

Its as famous as the gun of Wyatt Earp, among other Old West celebrities.


*3 
Henry Repeating Rifle*



The granddaddy of all lever-action firearms. Benjamin Tyler Henry invented it in 1860, but neither the Union nor Confederacy wanted much to do with it, as they were afraid their soldiers would fire too quickly and waste ammunition. If I may use a cliched joke, military intelligence. Thank you.

It fired a revolutionary, self-contained cartridge in .44 caliber, with 568 foot-pounds of stopping power, more than enough to put a man down. It held 16 rounds in a tube magazine, and a good man could fire 28 rounds per minute, so much better than 3 per minute with a muzzle-loading percussion cap musket, that if either side had adopted the rifle as standard for infantry, that side would certainly have won.


*2 
AK-47*



Accurate enough to do the job out to about 400 yards, which is all anyone usually needs in a battle, the AK-47 is the ultimate pinnacle in rugged reliability. It will not break down under fire unless something catastrophic happens to it. You can drive a tank over it, throw it against a wall, submerge it in sand, water, mud, and every time it will go right on firing when you pull the trigger.

I know a Vietnam veteran who was walking through triple canopy jungle one day in 1966, came across an abandoned AK-47, and couldnt get the bolt to slide back. It was too corroded from the rain and weather. The wood was ******* off. But he put it butt first on the ground, stomped the action open, and it chambered a round, which he fired accurately at a tree 50 yards away. He stomped the action open again, and it chambered another round, which he fired accurately.


*1 
Colt 1911 .45 ACP*



Every bit as rugged and reliable as the AK-47, this handgun was invented by John Browning for the Colt Company, in 1911, as a sidearm for American soldiers. It immediately proved itself a world beater in WWI, again in WWII, and has been a cornerstone of the American military ever since.

But its most impressive feat has been the ease with which even untrained civilians can fire it accurately, keep it in working order, and defend themselves ably with it. 7 + 1 rounds of fat, man-stopping power perfect for close-range self-defense. Soldiers have dragged it through swamps in the Pacific Theater of WWII, with their fingers on the trigger, then whipped it out of the muck and fired all 8 rounds accurately.

The only way to improve on it would be to make it cheaper. Youll spend $1,000 on one.


*Question*
In the United States and many other countries, everyone has the right to bear arms. As a non-American my question is: is this a fundamental human right which should be extended to all people in the world? Should all Iraqis have the right to bear arms? If all Chinese people had the right, would they be living under an oppressive regime today or would they have risen up and put it down?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-2

M-1 Garand. The best rifle of W.W.II and still a VERY sweet shooting weapon-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

S-2 said:


> M-1 Garand. The best rifle of W.W.II and still a VERY sweet shooting weapon-



Truly amazing, nice pics


----------



## fatman17

Winchester Rifle comes to mind.

UZI sub-machine gun.

STEN gun - made famous by UK & Commonwealth armies.

LEE Enfield .303

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Good list, but I'd throw out #6 ("Dirty Harry") and replace it with a Panzerfaust, Bazooka, or RPG. And I'd throw out either the Mauser or the Lee-Enfield - only one is needed, both is redundant - and stick in something else if I could think of it.


----------



## S-2

*"...stick in something else if I could think of it."*

Try this one-



The Kentucky long rifle.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

What about Tommy Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

Novice09 said:


> What about Tommy Gun



Just sexy


----------



## fatman17

what about the german LUGER - what a classic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-2

Grab a PICTURE sir!!!

Thanks.


----------



## desiman

desidog said:


> Just sexy



Isnt this the same gun used in the movie Public enemies ?


----------



## S-2

This is the version we went to war using...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-2

Best friend here is a W.W.I artillery regiment luger collector. Pretty specialized tastes but he's found a few with pre-W.W.1 markings for Bavarian arty regiments.

It's an interesting hobby. Bit expensive on the entry costs but usually pays for itself.

Me? I prefer flyfishing. Never owned a private firearm in my life. Army gave me all the opportunities to shoot I'll ever need and these were always a LOT more fun-


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

*Mauser, C96*


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

*The awesome shotgun*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

I was suprised there was no M-16.


----------



## S-2

*"I was suprised there was no M-16."*

There is now. M-16A2 w/ rail accessory.

Here's what I grew up on. M-16A1-






Great weapon. Accurate as hell and a great rate of fire. I've spent a lot of time in the desert with it and didn't have any problems. OTOH, I HAVEN'T spent time downrange in Iraq or A-stan pulling triggers where it meant life or death.

The "_moondust_" of Helmand must be hell on weapons, IMV. The P.A. probably has it right with AKs and G-3s.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

S-2 which branch did you serve with if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mjnaushad

Many guns missing. STG44 is one of them. Tommy gun, Russian PPSH. and as S2 (Member) mentioned M1 Grand (MY favorite on COD). Springfield sniper. Silenced Sten (Perhaps the only silenced gun in WW2)


----------



## S-2

I was a U.S. Army artillery officer.

Thanks.

mjnaushad,

The Springfield .03 was a superb weapon also. I've fired it and loved it's accuracy and punch-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmed_naj

> Many guns missing. STG44 is one of them.



yes indeed, the first ever assault rifle and arguably the illegitimate father of the AK 47


----------



## yosipanji

interesting...


----------



## fawwaxs

My list would be;
Colt 1911
Gatling
Maxim
Garand
AR-15
AK-47
Colt Single Action Army
Kentucky rifle
Henry Rifle
Springfield 1903


----------



## fawwaxs

Famous guns in history. .


----------



## fawwaxs

List of assault rifles

List of assault rifles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## niaz

S-2 said:


> Best friend here is a W.W.I artillery regiment luger collector. Pretty specialized tastes but he's found a few with pre-W.W.1 markings for Bavarian arty regiments.
> 
> It's an interesting hobby. Bit expensive on the entry costs but usually pays for itself.
> 
> Me? I prefer flyfishing. Never owned a private firearm in my life. Army gave me all the opportunities to shoot I'll ever need and these were always a LOT more fun-




Hon S-2,
I was working in the US in 1970/1971. Had lots of Vietnam veterans as my colleagues. Most of them were full of praise for the M-14 but did not think much of M-16. Have you fired both the rifles? If so what is your view?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

desidog said:


> While I am not a gun owner, I still find it interesting that guns remain today the most common weapon used by military and civilians alike. During their long history, no one has come up with a suitable and as-popular alternative (such as a ray gun). This list looks at ten of the greatest firearms in history &#8211; and in the bonus section poses a question.
> 
> 
> *10
> MG-42*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Hitler&#8217;s Buzzsaw,&#8221; invented in 1942, is infamous around the world as the weapon used at Omaha Beach to mow Americans down, but it was used in Russia to much more brutal effect. It fired 1,200 rounds of 8mm rifle ammunition per minute, which is sufficient to cut a man in half. It was air-cooled, and could melt its barrel if fired non-stop for 5 minutes.
> 
> That&#8217;s why the Germans had several barrel at hand, and could change to a new one in only 60 seconds.



wow, Waffen SS with Hitler&#8217;s Buzzsaw, Nice Picture, look in his eyes

PA is still using this MG?


----------



## S-2

*"Most of them were full of praise for the M-14 but did not think much of M-16. Have you fired both the rifles? If so what is your view?"*

Sir, 

First, my view is tempered by time. The weapon I used upon entry in 1979 wasn't the same weapon that had acquired such a miserable reputation that had become urban myth at some point. Today, I hear and read similar complaints about the M-4.

There were issues related, as I understand, as much with the ammunition used in Vietnam as the weapon itself however this came to light only after the horror stories had made the rounds. Again, my personal experience with the M16A1 was a good one. Extremely accurate in the semi-auto mode and I found it easy to maintain in the field. As artillerymen, we didn't range or field fire as often as infantry however.

SIDE NOTE- Best marksmanship teams at Ft. Sill were artillery units. This included competition firing with the M-60 MMG!

OTOH, I have fired the M-14 and it's in many respects a glorified M-1 Garand...and I mean that in a GOOD way. Incredibly accurate and obviously possessing immense punch. 

While claiming no small arms expertise, I used to modestly contend that mechanized infantry units should have used the M-14 as toting weapon and ammo wasn't the same issue as faced by a light infantryman. If you see some of the weight these guys in the west tote these days you'd know that every OUNCE matters at this point.

Secondly, in the battles we anticipated in Europe I speculated that we'd see Soviet motor-rifle infantry dismount from BTR/BMPs at 700meters or so from their objectives (us!). Why not begin engaging with all weapons as soon as within effective range? While we likely wouldn't/didn't range qualify with the M-14 out to 700 meters, there's no reason not to begin putting rounds downrange if ammo isn't a problem but suppressing a dismounted advance might be an issue.

I believe that for some time it was issued as a sniper weapon. I can check but that speaks to its accuracy. I'd suspect that its accuracy exceeds the G-3 and the FN/FAL but couldn't attest as I've never fired either of those. Reliability? Good from what little I know although I don't believe it is at par with the G-3 but that's only based upon what I've heard about the G-3-a weapon that can take a lickin' and keep on tickin'.

In the end, it is a rifle and not an assault rifle. That bears mentioning and is a separating consideration. It SHOULD shoot better. I am, btw, utterly sold on the last evoluton of the M-16 that I shot which was the A2. Better than the A1 by virtue of the barrel, 3 round burst select, and sites.

My modest assessment which I would NOT take to the bank, sir.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

Castor Troy(Nicholas Cage) from Face/Off sexy colts


----------



## Kompromat

HK-416 will also go down as one of the most successful weapons in history.


----------



## fatman17

Winchester Rifle '76 - the gun that won the west!


----------



## origin eagle

wow what a beautiful guns i wish if i had them all


----------



## GHOST RIDER

M-2 Browning .50 Cal machine gun


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Greatest rifle mauser,arguably with lee enfield close second.
Greatest assault rifle ak-47 first inarguably
Greatest machine gun mg-42.
Handgun colt.
Submachinegun is quite contested between mp 40,uzi and heckler and koch.
I'm especially irritated as to why the pak army uses the mg -42 but we don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chogy

The Nazi MG-42 was a brilliant weapon. Post-war, it became the MG-3, and Pakistan does use it.






*"Be afraid. Be VERY afraid."*

The U.S. should have copied this weapon. But pride got in the way, and the M-60 resulted. Not bad, but not great.

But we did produce John Browning. Kalashnikov couldn't carry Browning's underwear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aussie4ever said:


> Castor Troy(Nicholas Cage) from Face/Off sexy colts


 
lol....... ur the man.......... sexy guns.

AK-47 wins hands down 

And MG3




PA soldier....


----------



## saumyasupratik

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Greatest rifle mauser,arguably with lee enfield close second.
> Greatest assault rifle ak-47 first inarguably
> Greatest machine gun mg-42.
> Handgun colt.
> Submachinegun is quite contested between mp 40,uzi and heckler and koch.
> I'm especially irritated as to why the pak army uses the mg -42 but we don't.


 
It's called MG3 not MG42.We use license produced FN MAG's here, much more reliable than the MG3's.Germany will be replacing their MG3's with HK121's for the general purpose machine gun role although MG3's will still be used in the armoured vehicles.Most countries have replace their MG3's with MAG's.


----------



## salvage

12 guage double barrel Remington 1889

and this


----------

